# Multiprise firewire



## Crisrol (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'acheter  un iMac 27'' qui ne dispose que d'une prise firewire 800 sur laquelle j'ai branché un disque dur externe de sauvegarde. Je souhaite pouvoir aussi brancher ma caméra sur un 2e port firewire 800. Peut-on se procurer un doubleur ou prise multiple à cet effet ?


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Pouette.

Bah en fait, ça coûte la peau des fesses, pour une utilité quasi inexistante ; tu peux chaîner les périphériques FW entre eux.  (en gros, brancher ta cam à ton DD lui-même branché à l'iMac, tu m'suis? )

Enfin, c'est valable si ton disque dur dispose d'un deuxième port FW800 (mais normalement, ils en ont souvent 2 pour la raison évoquée).


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

bonjour
techniquement ca s'appelle un hub
( ici hub firewire)

et il est vivement conseillé de faire une recherche avant de céer un fil
90% des fois c'est traité
exemples
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/hub-firewire-800-a-263139.html
chez macway ils vendaient ca
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4537/hub-firewire-800-6-ports-1394b-adaptateur-secteur.html
( vendent plus)

mais ca se trouve
exemple
http://www.conecticplus.com/hub_firewire_800_3_ports_1394b_p3418.html

et y en a d'autres

--
edit
bonne remarque de fish de terre

enchainer les elements
( ton DDE a TRES probablement 2 FW)


----------



## Crisrol (21 Juin 2010)

Merci de vos lumières ! Effectivement mon DD externe possède 2 prises firewire 800. Il n'y a plus qu'à tester !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

ca ne devrait pas poser de souci
 il y a des cas où ca peut parfois coincer
 c'est en chaines d'elements tous alimentés par le mac 
exemple :  DD alimenté par le mac+ element 2( alimenté par branchement FW) branché sur DDE
là parfois le mac aime pas ( son job c'est d'etre un ordi pas un bloc d'alimentation)

si ton DDE a sa propre alimentation , pas de souci


----------



## Crisrol (21 Juin 2010)

Oui, c'est un LaCie 1,5T. Lorsque je ferai mon prochain montage j'en parlerai sur le forum pour valider. Autrement, reste à débrancher le DDE et brancher le camescope à la place ! A propos de camescope, je dois en changer à la rentrée (j'ai un Canon MVX45i). Tout le monde me dit que l'idéal est toujours le mini DV because une trace des rush toujours disponible et de plus parfaitement compatible Mac. Je lis ici ou là les problèmes de compatibilité avec les camescopes à carte ou DD. Les conseils de spécialistes seront les bienvenus !


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (21 Juin 2010)

si on chaine 2 dd en firewire et chaqun des 2 a un ordi different ca fait quoi?


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Tu veux dire chaque DD relié à un ordi, puis les deux DD reliés ensemble?  

Doit y avoir un ordre de priorité au niveau du contrôleur des DD, mais perso, j'm'y risquerais pas, ça doit être assez instable..  

(pis si c'est pour de la mise en commun, il y a plus simple )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> si on chaine 2 dd en firewire et chaqun des 2 a un ordi different ca fait quoi?



Ça fait "données perdues sur chacun des deux DD, ceci de base, plus, en option, problèmes électriques sur l'un ou l'autre, ou plusieurs des 4 éléments ainsi chaînés, avec à la clé, des ports Firewire H.S." Voilà ce que ça fait 

Les prises Firewire en double sur les disques ne doivent *jamais* servir à relier les dits disques à plusieurs ordinateurs ! Bien entendu, pour les disques à interfaces multiples, cce principe s''applique également à l'ensemble des interfaces disponibles, on ne doit pas connecter de disques à plusieurs ordinateurs à la seule exception des disques "réseau", qui, eux, se connectent soit en WiFi, soit en ethernet !


----------

